# Berrien County Muddy Buck HC



## dmedd (Apr 20, 2014)

Get in on the ground floor of a newly developed hunting club in Northwest Berrien County near Enigma, GA. 

We have combined two tracts of land near the Alapaha River. The properties consist of rolling hills with a mixture of mature pines, 10 year old pines, and hardwoods. We offer deer, turkeys, hogs, and ducks. Memberships are $700 per person due by May 15th. We also have a small campground with electricity. Total of 13 members.

Gopher Hill Tract 580 Acres
Mixture of 10 year old pines with two creek bottoms, two ponds, and hardwood fingers throughout. Rolling hills surrounded by agriculture





Turkey Hill Tract
Consists of 500 acres of rolling hills with hardwood bottoms and a good mixture of mature pines and hardwoods. Campground also





Dues cover immediate family members (husband/wife and kids under 18 years old) 6 deer per membership (2 bucks and 4 does) 

Quality managed
Pin in system


----------



## dmedd (Apr 20, 2014)

*Here's a few pictures of deer on the property*


----------



## JTM (Apr 20, 2014)

Is it one pc of land or are they separated? How many people do u need?


----------



## dmedd (Apr 20, 2014)

JTM said:


> Is it one pc of land or are they separated? How many people do u need?



It is two separate tracts about 2 miles apart. I need 10 people right now.


----------



## JTM (Apr 20, 2014)

Is the camp on the land? I have 3-4 guys looking for something to lease,all from fl. What are your trophy rules? Just looking for a place to hunt, have a fire with no - Shabbat dabba, dabba dooby doo waaa. Oh leave a camper without worrying about it


----------



## JTM (Apr 20, 2014)

My guys would rather just us try and find a place,if for some. Reason it doesn't work out for you I would be interested in maybe leasing one of the tracks, thanks Jody here's my number if need it 352-665-5474


----------



## dmedd (Apr 20, 2014)

JTM said:


> My guys would rather just us try and find a place,if for some. Reason it doesn't work out for you I would be interested in maybe leasing one of the tracks, thanks Jody here's my number if need it 352-665-5474



OK Jody, I will keep you in mind. The campsite is on the 500 acre tract. How many guys do you have?


----------



## JTM (Apr 21, 2014)

4 for sure but probably 5-6 if i found something decent.Thanks


----------



## wwpiga (Apr 21, 2014)

*look at lease*

When will someone be at the lease?


----------



## dmedd (Apr 22, 2014)

I will be available any day after May 1st to show the property.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 27, 2014)

We will be showing the property next Saturday May 3rd.


----------



## dmedd (May 3, 2014)

We are showing the properties today.


----------



## JTM (May 3, 2014)

Still interested in smaller track with camp,if u need a backup plan,Jody


----------



## Kyle84 (May 6, 2014)

How many openings do you still have available?


----------



## dgwmd56 (Aug 23, 2014)

Do you still have openings on this property? Looking for myself, but also possibly my son if you have 2 openings. 
Thanks.  dgwilliams1@yahoo.com


----------



## gaowensjr (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking for opening for 1...I am from Tifton


----------



## markharden (Aug 27, 2014)

new to area, living in Douglas. Retired Navy looking for a good spot.


----------



## Lineslider10 (Dec 25, 2014)

*Looking for a place to hunt for next year.*

If anyone needs two members for this club please contact me at lineslider10@gmail.com


----------



## bigbuck69 (Feb 6, 2015)

Interested in club plz give me a call 4072344974 thanks Ritchard


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 10, 2015)

How is the turkey pop.?


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 27, 2015)

Can you pm me the rules


----------



## Bobbyson32 (Mar 4, 2015)

I like to know more about the club and I am looking I will call you soon if there is still opens thanks Bobby


----------



## accutripp1 (Mar 4, 2015)

just texted you Mr. Lott


----------



## lottj74 (Jan 4, 2016)

Not looking for member 2016-2017


----------

